

Ask HN: Extending desktop to 2nd monitor on Ubuntu (for non-techie)?   - rokhayakebe

Is there an easy way to extend my desktop to a second monitor on Ubuntu?
======
icey
<http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=dual+monitors+ubuntu>

